# Kosten für Fotovergrößerung



## dave_ (14. November 2002)

Hi, 

ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, mir ein paar Fotos vergrössern zu lassen, und damit mein Zimmer zu beschmücken.

Mit vergrössern meine ich 1m² oder 80x80 cm. 

Macht sowas der normale Fotoladen? Meint ihr das sieht gut aus?
Als Motive würde ich irgendwelche abstrakten dinge nehmen, bzw Makroaufnamen.

Was wird für eine Vergrösserung in dem "Ausmaß" verlangt? 
würde mich ja schonmal interessieren und zum Fotoladen kann ich atmo nicht, weil ich krank bin


----------



## propaganda X (14. November 2002)

also ich geh mal davon aus, dass du von herkömmlichen negativfilm abzüge machen willst:

ist das ein kleinbild film (35mm-Film für stinknormale kameras), dann lohnt sich das nicht, da selbst bei unempfindlichen Filmen (ASA 50 oder 100) einfach zu starkes Korn zu sehen ist. Damit werden die bilder auch gleichsam unscharf.
im allgemeinen kann man sagen (aber das ist wirklich subjektiv, ähnlich hi- und lo-fi), dass man Kleinbildfilme mit einer Empfindlichkeiten von 200 ASA bis 20x30cm vergrößern kann, sind die filme unempfindlicher (kleinerer ASA-Wert), kannst du größer gehen.

einfache fotoläden machen meines wissens nach Abzüge so bis ca. 30x45.

Dann gibt es in fast jeder Stadt noch professionelle Fach-Labore mit sehr unterschiedlichen Preisen. Oft kommt es auch darauf an, was für Qualitätsanforderungen gestellt werden (sind die nicht so hoch, kommt man schonmal deutlich günstiger als beim Listenpreis). Ansonsten sind richtige "Fachabzüge" teuer, bei der Größe denke ich, kommst ziemlich sicher nicht unter 30 € weg, eher viel mehr, aber besser du erkundigst dich konkret (geht ja auch per gelbe seiten und telefon).


----------



## dave_ (16. November 2002)

Danke erstmal für die ausführlich antwort.

Mittlerweile bin ich fast davon abgekommen, 'normale' fotos zu nehmen und zu vergrössern.

In der Firma von meinem vater gibts einen A3 Drucker, der auch Fotopapier bedruckt.

Ich werde wohl mit der digitalkamera (die er heute mitbringt  ) paar fotos machen, und mal sehen wie die werden. Ansonsten lass ich mir fotos von meiner schwester schicken, jaja die pro-designer 

Habe mir gedacht das lomographische fotos ganz cool kommen, habt ihr selbst fotos in irgendner art in euren zimmern hängen?

und ich meine keine urlaubsfotos, oder fotos von verwandten und bekannten...


----------



## propaganda X (16. November 2002)

weisse wände, wohin das auge schaut...

wenn du lomo-fotos an der wand haben willst, dann kannst natürlöich vergrößern wie du willst, dann sieht das korn auch ganz gut aus, gibt sogar einen richtig guten effekt.

um das zu steigern kann ich dir auch empfehlen, einen cross-film zu machen:

nimm einen dia-film, fotografiere halt so rum und schaff ihn ins fotolabor (nicht drogerie oder so, die machen das nicht) und lass ihn cross-entwickeln, d.h. wie einen normalen negativ-film statt diafilm-entwicklung, (kostet meistens gleich oder ein paar cent mehr). wenn du die normal abziehst haben die - je nach filmtyp - einen meist ziemlich kräftigen gelb, gelb-grün oder grün-stich. das kann man sich aber korrektur-filtern lassen, wenn man mag. der haupt-effekt ist, das du mehr korn auf dem film hast und krasse Farbgradationen (versuch zum groben vergleich mal die gradation eines Bildes in Photoshop zu verändern [strg+m]), man sagt der film steilt enorm auf...

try and see ( ist aber meist effekthascherei, aber für deine zwecke wärs vielleicht ganz interessant)


----------



## dave_ (29. November 2002)

danke dir nochmal.


ich war heute mal im fotoladen, die meinte es wäre kein problem, ein negativ auf 50x70 zu vergrössern, und 30x45 (A3) kostet bei denen 1,49 !, dass nenne ich mal geil, angebot zzt.

Vorraussetzung sind natürlich gute bilder, mit einer ordentlichen kamera aufgenommen.

Kennt hier vielleicht noch wer seiten, auf denen ich gute fotos finde, auch lomos suche ich, würde mich freuen wenn ihr mit euren links rausrückt 

Auch seiten auf denen asprechende Grafiken aus dem 3d bereich kommen, interessieren mich.

gruss, david.


----------



## Snoogie (3. Dezember 2002)

Photos von einem 35mm Kleinbildfilm kannste dir schon recht groß vergrößern lassen, die schaust du dir ja auch nicht jedesmal aus 1cm Entfernung an. Die Körnung wirst du aus 1-2m auch nicht mehr sehen.
Drucke dir mal ein Bild (A4) mit 72 DPI aus und gehe dann mal ein paar Schritte weg.
Gleicher Effekt..


----------



## propaganda X (3. Dezember 2002)

di ekörnung siehst du nicht gleich, da hast du recht, aber das bild wird unscharf, ohne dass mann es im ersten moment bemerkt.

wenn du mal die den unterschied bewusst wahrgenommen hast, wirst du wissen, was "gestochen scharf" bedeutet.


----------



## Snoogie (3. Dezember 2002)

Aber zur Dekoration vom Zimmer muss ein Photo mit den Maßen 1x2m nicht gestochen scharf sein


----------



## propaganda X (3. Dezember 2002)

das is wohl war, aber ich fototapete noch nie wirklich gemocht. ob's an der schärfe lag ...?


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (31. Dezember 2002)

hallo dave_,

zuerst mal muss ich sagen, dass sich einige  leute hier ganz gut auskennen, vor allem propaganda x.

eine vergrößerung vom kb-film auf 30x45 bzw 50x75 ist deshalb so billig, weil sie in einem großlabor vergrößert wird. durch die hohen stückzahlen können die dann gute preise machen.

bei einem sonderwunsch, wie deinem, also 80x80cm sieht das leider etwas anders aus.
bei karstadt o.ä. kannst du sowas vergessen.

beim fachlabor reden wir allerdings eher von um die 100€ pro abzug und negativ.
der grund liegt darin, das es sich bei den fachlabor-prints über "handabzüge" handelt.
d.h. die negative werden einzeln entstaubt, eingelegt und testbelichtet. dann wird das eine bild vergrößert.

der vorteil ist natürlich, dass die vergrößerung auch absolut "satt" kommt.
(so gut es eben geht, hängt natürlich von deiner vorlage des negativs ab!)

eine weitere alternative sind farbplotter. die dinger sind erstaunlich gut mittlerweile und können richtige "lappen" ausgeben (1mx2m z.b.). gibt es meistens aber nur in fachlabors. müßtes du mal bei einem nachfragen.
die preise für ein geplottetes bild sind etwas günstiger als ein fachabzug vom negativ (genaue preise weiss ich aber nicht).


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ruhrkeule04 _
> *beim fachlabor reden wir allerdings eher von um die 100€ pro abzug und negativ......die preise für ein geplottetes bild sind etwas günstiger als ein fachabzug vom negativ*



Hi ruhrkeule04,

wenn du ein Foto per Großformatplot drucken willst, dann ist der Druck an sich tatsächlich etwas billiger, als ein Fachabzug. Aber du hast vergessen, dass du dann auch einen Trommelscann machen lassen musst, um in etwa an die Qualität eines Ilfochroma-Abzugs rankommen zu können. Dieser Trommelscan kostet dich aber auch in etwa soviel wie der Druck selbst. Mit "normalen" Diascans kommst du bei LFP nicht mal in die Nähe der Qualität eines entsprechenden Fachabzugs.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (31. Dezember 2002)

hallo lightbox,

du hast schon recht, dass man einen trommelscan benötigt um ein gutes ergebnis für ein plotterbild zu bekommen. allerdings kommt man um den trommelscan bei einem abzug auf ilfochrompapier auch nicht herum, da sich sonst die kosten für dieses verfahren auch nicht lohnen würden.

bei einem 80x80cm fotos (ilfochrom-vergrösserung) kann man dann aber wohl nicht mehr von günstig sprechen. vorallem wenn man, wie dave_, sein zimmer tapezieren möchte. da fällt dann wohl der nächste urlaub aus...

gruss
ruhrkeule04


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

für einen Fachabzug auf Ilfochrome im Fotolabor brauchst du doch keinen Trommelscan!?  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (3. Januar 2003)

natürlich braucht man keinen trommelscan um eine vergrösserung auf ilfochrome anfertigen zu lassen.
allerdings warum geht man denn sonst in ein fachlabor, wenn man nicht die optimale qualität erzielen möchte.
ansonsten kann man auch zum lidl gehen, sich 2 30x40 poster bestellen und sie dann abschneiden und mit tesa zusammenkleben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Januar 2003)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass du von was erzählst, wovon du null Ahnung hast. 
Tipp: Geh mal in ein Fotolabor und lass dir erklären, was ein Ilfochrome-Fachabzug ist und wie der gemacht wird.

Original-Dia/Negativ -> Ilfochrome-Fachabzug -> bestmögliche Qualität

wozu da noch nen Trommelscan?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## dave_ (17. Januar 2003)

ok für alle die es interessiert, ich war in mehrere (allen) fotolädenmeiner stadt.

Das angebot 1.50 Euro für A3 (von negativ) gab es leider nicht mehr, A3 hat in fast allen läden 4 euro gekostet, in einem sogar 8!

A4 war auch nicht viel billiger, in manchen 2€ in manchen mehr.

in einem gab es ein angebot: A4 von negativ: 55 cent. Von Dias: 77 cent.

da habe ich mir gleich die 10 negative und 6 dias als A4 machen lassen 
danke euch trotzdem.


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (15. März 2003)

an lightbox:

zitat zu mir:
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass du von was erzählst, wovon du null Ahnung hast.
Tipp: Geh mal in ein Fotolabor und lass dir erklären, was ein Ilfochrome-Fachabzug ist und wie der gemacht wird.

Original-Dia/Negativ -> Ilfochrome-Fachabzug -> bestmögliche Qualität

wozu da noch nen Trommelscan?

für lightbox:
ich habe mir deine beiträge in den letzten wochen mal genauer angeschaut und muss dir leider sagen, dass du echt bemüht bist vor anderen so zu erscheinen, als ob du richtig ahnung von der fotografie hast. leider stimmt das nur bedingt. "gefährliches halbwissen" nennt man das.
da sind teilweise threats von dir dabei, da muss ich einfach sagen: das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein.
also bevor du hier im forum jemand direkt angreifst, nimm dir ein gutes buch (zum thema) und informiere dich erst mal richtig.
nimm es nicht so tragisch, nur weil ich etwas kritischer mit deinen "profi-tips" bin.
im grossen und ganzen sind deine tips immer ganz "interessant".


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ruhrkeule04 _
> *allerdings kommt man um den trommelscan bei einem abzug auf ilfochrompapier auch nicht herum, da sich sonst die kosten für dieses verfahren auch nicht lohnen würden.*



Und zu welcher Sorte "Wissen" gehört das? Ich schlag einfach vor, du trommelst weiter für nen Ilfochrome-Abzug und ich lass es weiterhin direkt von meinen Dias machen. So ist jeder zufrieden und der Thread kann seine wohlverdiente Ruhe finden.

Gruß und immer nen Lichtstrahl extra
lightbox


----------



## ruhrkeule04 (17. März 2003)

an lightbox:


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

nette geschichte was hier hier schreibt. aber was ist Ilfochrome ?

cu orange


----------

